# Another sweet innocent girl ***Warning, potentially NSFW***



## Trever1t

_POR0708-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

Added one more!




_POR0655-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

I've always liked this type of light, airy, dreamy outdoor glamour photography.


----------



## vipgraphx

WOW what beautiful BOKEH!!!!!


----------



## Trever1t

Taken with the Sigma 85 f1.4 @ f2 if I recall correctly. Thank you. I think this is one of my favorites.


----------



## Trever1t

Critique and Comments appreciated....jeesh, is it that bad?


----------



## pixmedic

people are too busy staring at her to manage to scroll down to comment.


----------



## ronlane

Trever1t said:


> Critique and Comments appreciated....jeesh, is it that bad?





pixmedic said:


> people are too busy staring at her to manage to scroll down to comment.



^^^This, I also suspect. But to answer your question is it that bad. Well if you mean the bad that is good, then yeah, Sorry Trever.


----------



## jaomul

Very good looking model, very nice depth of field. As mentioned above kind of dreamy. I would like to be able to be as effective with this type of shot. If I was to try and imProve the shot I would try to lighten the highlights on her hair, and maybe check that her hair (on the very top)was a little more tidy. But that is nit picking, pardon the pun


----------



## astroNikon

myself not being any good at portraiture in general .. the only thing I would mention is the little bit of hair rolling under her left eye and the hair on the very top of her head sticking up in the wind.

The rest ... well ... no problem that I see there
how much were life-sized prints ?


----------



## sashbar

I like the almost tactile contrast created by that wooden bar.


----------



## JerryVenz

Bill,

Environmental, natural light, portraits is my specialty so your image caught my eye! Considering you are not out there at the best time of day you handled this well--I know my wife would say you should have goboed the left side (her right arm) to block that blown-out highlight, but then you may not work with an assistant as I always do (my wife!).

The only other issue, just a pet peeve of mine, since I do a LOT of these split-rail fence shots, is that I NEVER do the fence set-up without showing a least ONE FENCE POST.  That way you don't have this, floating in the air, rail cuttting your frame in half!!

Oh, since you are in my home town area, there in San Jose, I looked-up your website. I saw some nice work!!

Did you photograph those gals in the bamboo area at the Japanses Hakone Gardens in Saratoga?

My wife and I lived and worked in Silicon Valley for over 55-years--operated our photography business there for 20+years (Ran our studio in downtown Saratoga for 14 of those years)--so we really know the area.

So, if you would like some tips on outdoor locations--the when, where, how, permits, etc.--email us!!


----------



## Trever1t

Now that's more like it!  Great critique from all.i firmly believe it's all in the tiniest of details and this is also my MO to neglect. 

I'm on my cell Jerry but I will for sure shot you an email tonight.


----------



## Trever1t

Oh and yes I have 2 shots at Hakone Gardens in Saratoga. The lady in the red Ao Dai is my wife


----------



## pixmedic

Trever1t said:


> Now that's more like it!  Great critique from all.i firmly believe it's all in the tiniest of details and this is also my MO to neglect.




im sorry man....
i was too caught up focusing on her larger....details


----------



## runnah

pixmedic said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's more like it!  Great critique from all.i firmly believe it's all in the tiniest of details and this is also my MO to neglect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry man....
> i was too caught up focusing on her larger....details
Click to expand...


I was looking at her boobs.


----------



## Trever1t

Can you tell I edited them?


----------



## Trever1t

Since you were all so nice....bonus image!!!




_POR0655-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

I got a little hot on her right shoulder but I don't feel it breaks the image.


----------



## Robin Usagani

can i edit?


----------



## Trever1t

Robin Usagani said:


> can i edit?


.  No thank you.


----------

